

Ask HN: Gadget Question (A device that has email, google reader, twitter) - sscheper

Is there any gadget out there that has the following capabilities and is under $20/mo. for a <i>3G</i> data plan?<p>- 3G Connection
 - Google Reader
 - Twitter
 - eMail<p>Peek comes close, but no cigar. iPhone has 'em all, but with a $100+/mo. pricetag; same with most noteworthy pda's.  No purchase-worthy available tablets, right now.<p>Thanks
======
wmf
Forget about the device; I don't think there is any 3G data plan for
$20/month.

------
cpr
iPhone 3Gs is around $70/mo, not $100.

